# Baby Maxima Care



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

So I got a Tridacna Maxima baby earlier this week that's under two inches (ordered from LA, I had thought it was going to be closer to 3 inches) and I was wanting some ideas on things I can do to maximize its chances of survival, given how fragile they are at this size.

Problem is, this is an SPS anemone tank, so my nitrates are very low. They're actually at absolute zero right now. I've been spot feeding it with a diluted kent phytoplex mixture (.2-3 ml phyto 1.7-8 ml tank water) in a plastic cup every three days. I'm thinking I might ought to move that up to every other day or possibly even every day given how clean my water is. Thoughts?


Also, here's a pic:









The mantle seems to be expanding more and more every day.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Possibly feed every day. 
Take a look.
Melev's Reef - A baby Maxima clam


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

That's what I was thinking. I was also thinking of upping the dosage to .5 ml phyto 4 ml tank water.

Also, I'd read something about people using yeast mixed in with their plankton to feed clams. Anyone ever heard of that? Not saying I'd try it till I felt it was safe.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Euruproctos said:


> That's what I was thinking. I was also thinking of upping the dosage to .5 ml phyto 4 ml tank water.
> 
> Also, I'd read something about people using yeast mixed in with their plankton to feed clams. Anyone ever heard of that? Not saying I'd try it till I felt it was safe.


Never heard of that one.


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

Saltwater Aquarium Guide -- Tridacna Clams This is just the first result on google, but I've come across it at many different websites...man, I need to befriend a marine biologist.


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, figured I'd do an update. Clam's getting better in terms of opening but its coloration has somewhat darkened.










It's actually not QUITE as dark as the picture shows, but closeish. Hard to get a good representative pic under LEDs.

As I had understood it, though perhaps I'm wrong, darkening would suggest that that zooxanthellae aren't getting enough light and are expanding, though perhaps I misunderstand.

If so, I'd be confused, cause where it's at should be getting no LESS than 500 PAR


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

That darker blue would tell me its maturing. If it wasn't getting enough light, would it now bleach from color?


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

I suppose that's a good point. It still hasn't extended its mantle as fully as I'd like, though it's definitely better.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Have you tried Melevs way to target feed yet?


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

I would, but the byssal thread already attached to a piece of live rock. I suppose I should have put it in a moveable container, but just wasn't thinking


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Attach himself to a small piece ?? Or is it just no way you can put him in a tupperware container to feed?


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

It's a pretty good sized rock, sadly. And it's supporting two other rocks, including the circular one the anemone's on. Feel like a dummy, cause I actually had a much smaller rock I could have put it on.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Ouch


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

What do you have goin on in that tank? Is that Hair Algae or Bryopsis in there?


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

I think it's hair algae. I had an outbreak recently, which I oddly never detected, since APIs test never showed any phosphate beforehand.

I ordered some GFO to deal with it and it's receding now.


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

I made something like this but not so ugly for my clam.

Nicks Acrylic Reef :: Home


----------

